# spain



## marc l (Jan 17, 2021)

I have looked in to moving to Spain for a while now and it would be much appreciated if people could share there experiences on moving and how they went about it.

Did you go through an agency.
How much money did you need to take with you.
Renting in Spain.
and any other advice would be nice

Thankyou


----------



## Rich & Wendy (May 28, 2018)

We dashed over here in early Nov in order to get residency, having already bought property in advance. We took a holiday let until the purchase completed, but had we needed it there lots of property agencies to help you find a rental.
We brought €13000 for the residency requirements, and got Coast 2 Coast to bring over stuff from UK.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

marc l said:


> I have looked in to moving to Spain for a while now and it would be much appreciated if people could share there experiences on moving and how they went about it.
> 
> Did you go through an agency.
> How much money did you need to take with you.
> ...


It's nigh on impossible to give all the info you need. I would imagine that the first thing to do would be to look into the requirements you need to fulfill to get a visa which you will need as the UK is no longer part of the EU. You should look for information about visas for people from third countries (not third world, but third countries), perhaps here
Spain Visa Types, Requirements, Application & Guidelines
or by contacting the Spanish consulate in Spain.
Take into account that things are not operating as usual due to Covid.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Here's a link to the visa section of the Spanish Consulate in London






Visas (FAQ)







www.exteriores.gob.es


----------

